# New drop checker design available



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

http://www.calaqualabs.com/doublecheck.html is a new form of drop checker, that includes a reference solution in a separate "ball", so you have a color to compare the drop checker color to. I just ordered one just out of intense curiosity about whether it will work well. One reason I'm so interested in this is that I made a couple of test drop checkers that work exactly like this CAL AQUA one, but I got interested in other projects and didn't ever test them.:
















If the CAL AQUA one works well I will try mine too, to see if it is a worthwhile DIY project.


----------



## ngb2322 (Apr 9, 2008)

just got one, I'll tell ya how it works when i get it :heh:


----------



## styderman (Jul 1, 2007)

Looks interesting enough.


----------



## 180gz71 (Apr 13, 2007)

Mines sittin at the post office waitin for me to get it. Ill post pics and setup pics when I get it this afternoon.

mark


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Sounds great! We should know a lot more about this device very soon. Mine is on hold until my PayPal echeck clears, however long that takes.


----------



## 180gz71 (Apr 13, 2007)

hoppycalif said:


> Sounds great! We should know a lot more about this device very soon. Mine is on hold until my PayPal echeck clears, however long that takes.


Its the longest shipping Ive had on anything Ive ordered before. No big deal, but if ur impatient as I am, it seems like a lot longer. 10 days + 3days order processing. If its as nice of a piece as it seems, should be well worth it.

thanx,
mark


----------



## 180gz71 (Apr 13, 2007)

Well, its here! Here are some pics of the pieces and in the tank. I dont know the first thing about drop checkers, so no good for tech info, but anyways..............
The box, oh yeah







Look whats inside







glass and indicator solutions







one more







the destructions


----------



## 180gz71 (Apr 13, 2007)

Heres more since I can only do 5 at a time
full frontal







sided shot







other side shot







I love the look and the ease of using, but cant comment on accuracy or actual use at this time. I will in a week or so.

thanx,
mark


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Thank you Mark! It looks very good, but.....

I just emailed them asking what the reference solution consists of, and if we can buy replacement solutions. I will post their answer if I get one.


----------



## 180gz71 (Apr 13, 2007)

Good thing u thought of that, it hadnt even crossed my mind.

thanx,
mark



hoppycalif said:


> Thank you Mark! It looks very good, but.....
> 
> I just emailed them asking what the reference solution consists of, and if we can buy replacement solutions. I will post their answer if I get one.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

In less than 3 hours I received an answer to my email to CAL AQUA:
"Your assumption is on the right track. A buffer is the main ingredient in the reference solution plus some stabilizers.
The included solutions should last you close to a year. We do plan to provide larger quantities (~100 ml) available in the near future. Definitely before the included ones run out "


----------



## ponyrandy (Jan 13, 2007)

Hmmm, interesting. I thought the price was pretty reasonable too. It does say introductory price for a limited time though. Looking forward to reviews, I might just have to finally break down and get me a drop checker.
Brian


----------



## thefishmanlives (Feb 15, 2008)

Im really tempted to order one of these. I really need a drop checker. I just want to be sure this thing works as well as it should and that its worth the extra few bucks over a regular drop checker.


----------



## Shurik (Mar 22, 2008)

Sorry for my stupid question, but… how often do you need to change the solutions in the checker? I am new to this. 
Thanks!


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I have found that it is good to replace the solution in a regular drop checker every 2-3 weeks at the most. I suspect the dye changes with exposure to the very bright light after that long. I generally change mine less often, because I don't pay a lot of attention to it once the bubble rate is stable, unless I see signs of a problem.


----------



## Shurik (Mar 22, 2008)

Hoppycalif, many thanks!


----------



## CraigThor (Aug 5, 2007)

I just ordered me one of these. Hope to get it prior to moving as I move Friday.

Craig


----------



## lnb (Nov 20, 2004)

Ah yes, I've been resisting this for a while now.

I did email them about the regent and got this reply:

____________________________________________________________________________________
Hi,
Thank you for your interest.
We provide 15 mls with the set, which should last you almost a year. We also plan to provide larger refill quantities (~100ml) available in the very near future. The cost of 2 x 100 ml bottles of reagents, including shipping, should be no more than $20. This amount should last you several years.

Regarding cleaning/refilling, it only needs refilling if the color fades (exposure to bright light will accelerate this process). Typically, I replace them once every 1-1.5 months.

Best regards,
Cal Aqua Labs

On Sun, Apr 20, 2008 at 4:20 AM, wrote:*I'm interested in the double checker but wondered where I would obtain refills of the solutions. Are they readily available or do you have an exclusive rights?*​
*If I have to order from you how much would the cost be and how often do I have to empty and refill the indicator.*​
*Thank you*​
*L Bottino - USA*​____________________________________________________________________________________________

Hmmmm ............ getting closer to pushing that paypal button *:heh:*​
*LB*​


----------



## 180gz71 (Apr 13, 2007)

CraigThor said:


> I just ordered me one of these. Hope to get it prior to moving as I move Friday.
> 
> Craig


Mine took 11days to get here. Depending on where u are, it could less time or more.


----------



## ponyrandy (Jan 13, 2007)

Well, I had an itchy mouse finger last night and just couldn't wait. I am now a future owner of one of these too.
Brian


----------



## CraigThor (Aug 5, 2007)

Mine will be here in 10-12 days. The reasoning is they are shipped out of Taiwan. can't wait to play with it.

Craig


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Mine will be shipped today, and being on the west coast, it shouldn't take more than 3-4 days to get here unless they ship them by slow boat from China.


----------



## ponyrandy (Jan 13, 2007)

I received mine on Friday, and I figured out why they were shipped air mail and took 10-12 days to get them. It came from Thailand. Anyway, it seemed to be of good quality. I put it in Friday evening and before the lights went out, the regent changed to green, so it seemed to have a pretty quick reaction time. Overall I am very satisfied with it. The double design seems very useful to have a reference color to compare to. 
Brian


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Mine finally arrived today, and I agree that it is a nicely made unit, and the little bottles of solutions are very handy. I am disappointed in how dim the color is for the reference solution. Too dim to be of value to me. Maybe I didn't use enough of the solution, or the very high temperatures today were a problem. Even though the mail delivery person brought the package to my door, the contents were hot when I opened the box. That can't be good for chemical stability.

Also, I found it difficult to get the reference color solution in the bulb. I finally resorted to using my syringe to get it in. I will give it a full day tomorrow before I decide if I like it or not, and I may replace the reference color solution, or experiment by adding a drop of pH reagent.


----------



## ponyrandy (Jan 13, 2007)

Well, now that you mention it, I also had a little trouble getting the bulb for the reference solution halfway full. I also had trouble getting the ph reagent in the upper bulb, it wanted to hang in the throat and I had to tap it to try and make it go down. Perhaps a little bigger design would help both problems. I never have had or seen a drop checker up close so I don't have anything to compare to, just thought this stuff was normal. My first reaction when I took it out of the box was that it was small. Is it smaller than other drop checkers out there?
Brian


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

The "trumpet" is smaller in diameter than the one I have been using, so in that regards it is smaller. That might make it react to changes in CO2 slower, but I'm not sure it will.

I fill my other drop checker with a syringe - a medical one, with a large diameter "needle" on it that I bent into a gentle "L" shape. I don't see how anyone can fill the reference bulb without using something like that. And, my reference solution is still much too lightly colored to be useful. Tomorrow when I have more time I will play around with it to try to make it work.


----------



## Poe835 (Sep 16, 2004)

Filling the reference chamber gets easier if you tilt the unit sideways (horizontally) and insert the bottle tip horizontally rather than inverting the unit. The solution should then drip down to the lower bottom of the chamber and you then tilt it back vertically. 

Regarding the solution color, you can add additional pH reagent to the reference solution to increase the intensity if you like. It will not change the function and chemical nature of the reference solution. 

Hope that helps.
Poe


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Poe835 said:


> Filling the reference chamber gets easier if you tilt the unit sideways (horizontally) and insert the bottle tip horizontally rather than inverting the unit. The solution should then drip down to the lower bottom of the chamber and you then tilt it back vertically.
> 
> Regarding the solution color, you can add additional pH reagent to the reference solution to increase the intensity if you like. It will not change the function and chemical nature of the reference solution.
> 
> ...


Thank you, thank you!! That is what I was hoping would work - adding more pH reagent. Is there a chance that the very hot conditions here did permanent damage to that reference solution? I mean, the box and the stuff in it, were very hot when I received them. Apparently they were in the mail delivery van out in the sun for several hours.

I will also try the filling method you suggested.


----------



## Poe835 (Sep 16, 2004)

You're very welcome. To answer your question, the main functional ingredient of the reference solution is heat stable. The only thing that I can think of that may be affected by heat is the pH indicator. If that is the case, you can simply add additional pH solution to bring the color up.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Today I added one drop of pH reagent to the reference bulb, and now it looks about the same as the other bulb. Works great!


----------



## ponyrandy (Jan 13, 2007)

I really didn't have a problem with the intensity of the color on the reference, but I am kind of lost on the solution. If the ph reagent changes color with the amount of co2, wouldn't adding it to the reference bulb now cause the reference bulb vary in color?
Brian


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

You add a drop or so of freshwater low range pH indicator (Bromothymol Blue) to make the solutions darker. You don't mix the solutions together to make the color darker.


----------



## ngb2322 (Apr 9, 2008)

I just got mine in the mail about a week ago. The reference solution is somewhat weak on color. So from what you are saying, I can just add a drop of the CO2 indicator solution, say from the Red Sea type to the reference solution to darken up the reference solution?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

If the Red Sea reagent is the usual bromothymol blue that gives a yellow color at about 6 pH and blue at about 7.2 pH, then a drop added to the reference bulb will make the color much more easy to see. I use the API pH test kit reagent.


----------



## ponyrandy (Jan 13, 2007)

Ahhh, I got it now. It was late last night and I wasn't paying attention.
Brian


----------

